

GeoHot Says Goodbye To The Jailbreak Community - yan
http://www.iphonedownloadblog.com/2010/07/13/geohot-says-goodbye-to-the-jailbreak-community/

======
dmm
I really wish he had never released his ps3 hack. It made the lives of those
who actually use otheros much harder.

------
_flag
Can anyone explain to me why people think he's egocentric? As far as I can see
he just wants to share things with a technical community rather than with a
bunch of teenage beggars. If he was so egoistic he wouldn't be closing down
everything that gives him attention, no?

~~~
BRadmin
I don't think he'd shy away from the description of having a big ego. His
posts are full of teasing, gatekeeper'esque type antics.

Heck, he chose the Kanye song "I've Got a Big Ego," as the BG track for one of
his recent videos.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__TR86PLiHw>

He's made it so easy for jailbreakers, they don't respect how much time & work
goes into doing what he does. It's that sense of entitlement that lends to him
not feeling appreciated and shutting it down (for now).

------
asjo
Screenshots of 140 character text messages?! Kids these days.

------
siculars
We'll see him again. No one that talented retires 'forever'.

~~~
judofyr
Please tell that to why the lucky stiff.

~~~
sjs
How do you know he's not doing things under a different name now?

